# LGB Mogul Traction Tires



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

Ok. Ran my new LGB Mogul for the first time a couple of days ago. The traction tire totally disintegrated,leaving a hard residue of some sort behind. It didn't seem to have any effect on the running of the loco as the wheels didn't slip. It was hauling a heavy consist of 10 cars. So, should I replace the traction tire, or just forget about it, and run my train as it currently is?
Thanks guys!
Andrew


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The cost of an LGB replacement might make up your mind for you.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Do not run it without the traction tire. It will damage the wheel and your rail.


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

I found these on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-69184-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 but I'm a little confused now. I found several traction tires in the proper diameter, however, they are skinny, and the wheel that takes the tire has a wide grove. Indeed,the pdf I have for this loco(#23191 https://www.lgbworld.com/service_manuals/23191-1.PDF ) shows a wide traction tire that looks like a rubber band in the illustration. So, which is it? Do they no longer make the proper tire for this unit? Or do these flatten out when installed on the wheel?
Thanks guys!
Andrew


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Those will lay in the grove when you put them on. Even though they are "standing"


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The mogul tire is the 46mm and called large tire by trainli.com.
Always run with the traction tire on as the wheel diameter is smaller without it.
Dip the tire in hot water for 10 seconds and it will install a lot easier!!


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

I think I found the answer to my question: https://www.onlytrains.com/Merchant...e_Code=OT&Product_Code=E131368&Category_Code= .You get 10 of them, and they cost me $2.20 U.S. each after S&H was added . Best price that I could find and they are the current model tire from LGB for the mogul ! Hope they work! And ,no, I will not be running my mogul until the tires arrive ,and one is successfully installed on my loco. Better safe than sorry!

Thanks for the replies,guys !
Andrew


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

The tires arrived yesterday. Perfect fit,although they are kind of a pain to get on the rim. Now I have 9 spares, so there should be no worry about obtaining replacements for quite awhile!


----------

